# Midnight arrivals!!



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry this gets a little long!

Nana was due 7/26....so like any good momma I was checking her constantly...I'm sure she was thinking "Lady leave me alone already". Days went by with nothing.......then of coarse Saturday (7/30) my parents(who live next door) came home from a 2 week vacation to Alaska (my sister lives there), so of coarse we had to go hear all about it!! I came home every hour to check then at 11 pm I still saw nothing (ligs had been gone since 5am so I was certain it would be soon) went back to my parents when we returned home at 12:05 am I hurry to the barn and low and behold I find her cleaning up a :kidred: (yay for me another doeling!!). Of coarse i'm ticked cause I've been waiting so not patiently and I missed it!! I had the kids go get the kidding box and proceed to go in with her where I find she has already passed the afterbirth  Now I'm kinda bummed I was certain after all my feeling up on her that she was carrying twins or more, not to mention she was HUGE!!!. Anyway I go to checking out the doeling and making sure Nana is ok when I hear a baby cry from the neighboring pen ( which has been empty for months) .......quickly I flash the light that direction and see a tiny brown baby in the corner??? WTH how did this happen? We get the baby ( :kidblue: ) and put him with momma and sister only to find that momma doesn't seem to want him around.....she growled at him and head butthed him  On a long shot and because I have had it work with calves I milked momma a bit and rubbed it all over him and the doeling then laid them side by side....it took a bit but momma finally took to cleaning him and let him nurse....He was STARVING!! whew glad momma caught on! So now I go looking for "how did he get in the other pen??" Just my luck I find where she laid down and pushed him right out through the fence?? What are the chances of that happening?? You can bet I'll be changing that fence to a solid wall!! Temp fix we tied a sheet of plywood to the fence! SOOO finally at 3:30am Momma and kids are content and all is secure!

FINALLY THE PICS!! 
CHARLIE BROWN
[attachment=2:xiieojj3]IMG_0893.JPG[/attachment:xiieojj3]

SALLY BROWN (charlie's little sister from the cartoon)
[attachment=1:xiieojj3]IMG_0900.JPG[/attachment:xiieojj3]

[attachment=0:xiieojj3]IMG_0898.JPG[/attachment:xiieojj3]

By the way Nana is Alpine we believe???( she was a rescue ) I bred her to my fullblooded Boer buck.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! They are so cute! I love the names!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's .......... lovin' the name's!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you found him! and that mom did take him back.  

congratulations they are very cute


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both sooo cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....too cute...congrats........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very Cute! Good thing that you did another check and found him.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Great name and what a fun story!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh he is the cutest, can i steal him? haha just kidding but congrats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG they are soooooo cute!! You are very lucky!! Charlie is a little doll!

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWW! What cuties! Love them! Congrats! :clap: :leap: :drool:  :lovey: :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

They are just adorable congrats I wish mine were still that small


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! What a story. We had a similar problem with a mom trying to push kids out through the fencing. We put up plywood as well.
Those babies are just adorable. :dance:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

II just love her little knee pads! And his face...ya can't not love it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! They are very cute!!


----------

